# Brisket Problem



## bbqthundar

Ok, so I have been smoking a brisket for about 7 hours now between 225 and 250 degrees.  The Brisket hit a stall at around 130 degrees and it has been stuck there for probably close to 2-2 1/2 hours.  I have not yet hit the 140 mark, is there going to be a problem with this brisket or are we all going to be sick?  Thanks!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Need more info:

Did you inject it ?

When did you put the temp probe in?

I have read that 135˚ in 4 hours can be OK, but 130˚ would be stretching it.

If you did not inject it, or probe it before 3 hours, you would not have to worry about it. 

I try to tell as many people as possible about this, especially Newbies.

Everybody knows it won't be overdone at 3 or 4 hours, so why put the probe in so early?

Bear


----------



## bbqthundar

I did not inject it but I did put the probe in when I first put it on the smoker....


----------



## Bearcarver

BBQThundar said:


> I did not inject it but I did put the probe in when I first put it on the smoker....


In that case, if you go strictly by the rules, there is a chance it is not safe to eat.

Many have gotten away with it, but the rule states:

You must get the internal temp from 40˚ to 140˚ (some say 135˚) in no longer than 4 hours.

There is a special rule that says if you don't break the skin (IE---inject or probe) of a solid piece of meat, you can wave that rule.

I'm not sure what the minimum temp is, or the minimum length of time is. I just make sure I don't probe before 3 hours in 225˚/230˚, and I never inject a large piece of meat that I want to do low & slow.

The rest is up to you. I hate to tell people this, but that's the rule.

Bear


----------



## bbqthundar

Thanks Bear....the actual temp may have been between 135-140 when it stalled...I have done a couple other briskets and never have had this problem.  I will figure out if I am going to chance it or not, I am leaning to going out to dinner though.


----------



## Bearcarver

BBQThundar said:


> Thanks Bear....the actual temp may have been between 135-140 when it stalled...I have done a couple other briskets and never have had this problem.  I will figure out if I am going to chance it or not, I am leaning to going out to dinner though.


I have seen some who were a lot farther off than you are, and they defiantly ate it anyway, and nobody got sick.

That doesn't mean it's safe. I won't tell you what to do---I just tell you what I know---The rest is up to you.

One thing I should mention----You will make many more Briskets.

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez

Try moving the probe to a differant area.... sometimes you get into a pocket of fat or something that throws off the reading.


----------



## Bearcarver

JIRodriguez said:


> Try moving the probe to a differant area.... sometimes you get into a pocket of fat or something that throws off the reading.


That wouldn't say what it was hours ago. If a probe reads 10˚ light now, because of where it is, doesn't mean it was reading 10˚ light at 4 hours because of it's location.

Just sayin'.

Bear


----------



## ellymae

Are you sure your thermos are accurate? Not just the one in the meat but also the one in your cooker?


----------



## arnie

I'm with ellymae on this one. I would find it hard to believe a 225 smoker couldn't get a brisket above 140 in 4 hours


----------



## realtorterry

I'm also with elly! You should check your gear? Not sure of that brisket at this point? I always say better safe then sorry!!


----------



## garyinmd

I agree with Bear, I was doing a Turkey awhile back and had the same problem, reached in and just gave the thermo a twist and the temp changed 10 deg.  I am sure it was in the correct spot and not sure what happened but all came out well

Per some of the other posts I had checked my therms and they were right on the money.


----------



## bbqthundar

I am using the Maverick ET73 therm for the smoker and the meat.  I moved the thermometer around and it actually dropped down about 5 degrees to about 132.  It was a thick piece of brisket and I used a regular thermometer and the temps were the same as the Maverick.   I have done other briskets and didn't encounter this problem, I was somewhat confused by the entire thing since my other briskets turned out great and didn't have any temp issues.  From now on I WILL NOT be putting the thermometer in at the beginning of the smoke.  I decided that I wouldn't put my family of 5 at risk by eating it and decided to cut my losses (8 hours and $25) and throw it out.  Took it off the smoker a little bit ago and man it sure smelled and looked great.  I also had some slaw ready for it as well.  I think next weekend for Memorial Day I will get a smaller brisket (or 2) and give it another go (hopefully they are still at $1.77 lb).  Thanks for your help everyone and I would rather be safe than sorry.  The last thing I want to do is get sick from smoked meat and never want to eat it again!


----------



## SmokinAl

Sorry it didn't turn out so good, but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Bearcarver

BBQThundar said:


> I am using the Maverick ET73 therm for the smoker and the meat.  I moved the thermometer around and it actually dropped down about 5 degrees to about 132.  It was a thick piece of brisket and I used a regular thermometer and the temps were the same as the Maverick.   I have done other briskets and didn't encounter this problem, I was somewhat confused by the entire thing since my other briskets turned out great and didn't have any temp issues.  From now on I WILL NOT be putting the thermometer in at the beginning of the smoke.  I decided that I wouldn't put my family of 5 at risk by eating it and decided to cut my losses (8 hours and $25) and throw it out.  Took it off the smoker a little bit ago and man it sure smelled and looked great.  I also had some slaw ready for it as well.  I think next weekend for Memorial Day I will get a smaller brisket (or 2) and give it another go (hopefully they are still at $1.77 lb).  Thanks for your help everyone and I would rather be safe than sorry.  The last thing I want to do is get sick from smoked meat and never want to eat it again!


I hate to see you do that, but it was the right thing to do (In my book). The chances of it being bad were probably low, but still not worth the risk.

Remember now-----This is for others too------If you don't inject or probe before the meat is in the smoker for 3 hours at 225˚, you don't have to worry about how big the piece of meat is, or how long it takes to get to 140˚. I would get your smoker to 225˚ or better, put the meat in, and after 3 or 4 hours, put your probe in, and don't worry about what it reads, until it gets to 165˚ (if you're gonna foil it at 165˚).

Bear


----------



## biaviian

Bear, that is great advice.  It has been posted many times before but is always worth posting again.


----------



## arnie

X2 what bear and Biaviin said

BBQ Thundar, in the mean time check your thermometers in ice water and boiling water and send me a couple of those $1.77/lb briskets they are running $2.49 - $2.89 round here


----------



## bbqthundar

Arnie said:


> X2 what bear and Biaviin said
> 
> BBQ Thundar, in the mean time check your thermometers in ice water and boiling water and send me a couple of those $1.77/lb briskets they are running $2.49 - $2.89 round here




I am going to be checking the thermometers out to make sure they are correct.  From now on I will not inject or probe prior to the 4-5 hour mark.  Arnie I have been getting my briskets at a place called Cash and Carry...don't know if you have a place like that there it is a lot smaller than a Costco but they cater to restaurants, etc.  I might have gotten lucky on Friday when I went in there, hopefully though they will be under $2.00/lb this week.


----------



## Bearcarver

BBQThundar said:


> I am going to be checking the thermometers out to make sure they are correct.  From now on I will not inject or probe prior to the 4-5 hour mark.  Arnie I have been getting my briskets at a place called Cash and Carry...don't know if you have a place like that there it is a lot smaller than a Costco but they cater to restaurants, etc.  I might have gotten lucky on Friday when I went in there, hopefully though they will be under $2.00/lb this week.


----------



## arnie

BBQThundar said:


> I am going to be checking the thermometers out to make sure they are correct.  From now on I will not inject or probe prior to the 4-5 hour mark.  Arnie I have been getting my briskets at a place called Cash and Carry...don't know if you have a place like that there it is a lot smaller than a Costco but they cater to restaurants, etc.  I might have gotten lucky on Friday when I went in there, hopefully though they will be under $2.00/lb this week.


We have a Cash and Carry bout an hour away. I've never seen brisket in there, but I will most certainly look harder next time I'm in there. Thanks


----------



## hfactor

Bearcarver said:


> I hate to see you do that, but it was the right thing to do (In my book). The chances of it being bad were probably low, but still not worth the risk.
> 
> Remember now-----This is for others too------If you don't inject or probe before the meat is in the smoker for 3 hours at 225˚, you don't have to worry about how big the piece of meat is, or how long it takes to get to 140˚. I would get your smoker to 225˚ or better, put the meat in, and after 3 or 4 hours, put your probe in, and don't worry about what it reads, until it gets to 165˚ (if you're gonna foil it at 165˚).
> 
> Bear




So does the "No Inject or Probe" rule apply to poultry and pork as well?  Or is the 4 hour part of the rule exclude other cuts of meat?  So just to be sure, I need to get EVERYTHING pass the 140* mark in 3 hours?

da Factor


----------



## arnie

hfactor said:


> So does the "No Inject or Probe" rule apply to poultry and pork as well?  Or is the 4 hour part of the rule exclude other cuts of meat?  So just to be sure, I need to get EVERYTHING pass the 140* mark in 3 hours?
> 
> da Factor


it does apply the same to all. If you are sure you will have the meat to 140* in 4 hours it is not an issue.


----------



## Bearcarver

hfactor said:


> So does the "No Inject or Probe" rule apply to poultry and pork as well?  Or is the 4 hour part of the rule exclude other cuts of meat?  So just to be sure, I need to get EVERYTHING pass the 140* mark in 3 hours?
> 
> da Factor


Sorry to take so long, I was out of action for awhile.

Don't let me confuse you into getting the 3 hours & the 4 hours mixed up:

The 4 hours is how long you have to get the meat from 40˚ to 140˚ internal, if you injected it, or penetrated it in some way, like sticking a temp probe in it before you start smoke-cooking it.

If you don't inject it, and you put it in the smoker at 225˚ or so, for 3 hours or longer, before you stick your temp probe in it, you don't have to worry about the 4 hour rule.

Bear


----------



## pineywoods

There are many rules for food safety but generally for us lay people two apply when it comes to temps.

There is one that says that any ground, injected, probed or other meat that is not a fully intact muscle needs to go from 41-135 internal in under 4 hours. (this used to be 40-140)

The other one "intact muscle" a cut of meat that hasn't been punctured in any way needs the outer .5 inches past 140 in under 4 hours and this is pretty easy to do at temps over 200 degrees.

Here's a link to a thread that may explain it best

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/72852/food-safety-and-low-and-slow-discussion


----------



## Bearcarver

I stand corrected.

Pineywoods has the new numbers there----I'm still working under the old ones.

Bear


----------



## pineywoods

Bearcarver said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> Pineywoods has the new numbers there----I'm still working under the old ones.
> 
> Bear




John I think most of us still use the old standards since they are easier to remember


----------



## Bearcarver

Pineywoods said:


> John I think most of us still use the old standards since they are easier to remember




Good point Jerry.

Probably just when I finally remember the new numbers, some SOB will change it again, and I don't mean my buddy "Smokin Ohio Butcher".

Thanks Jerry,

Bear


----------



## eman

Like a wise man once said:

Everytime i figure i've finally made something idiot proof. They come up w/ a smarter idiot !


----------

